# I found the perfect CCW gun........



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

............. Perfect for me at least. I was killing a little time browsing at the local pawn shop today and noticed a cute little Glock in the display case. I asked to look at it and the nice lady at the counter handed it over the counter to me. It was a model 19 and looked to have never been shot. I asked if there were any extra magazines that came with it. She stepped away for a moment and returned with the original plastic box with the manual and even a spent shell from the factory. The price tag said $429.00 and I was ready to buy at that price when the lady smiled and pointed to a sign on the wall that said one day sale, firearms 10% off. $386.10 +tax. I'll pick it up Monday.
Goldwing


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That is a favorite EDC of many. Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

IMO, you got a great deal on the G19!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What generation is it?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> What generation is it?


It is a generation 3. Since there wasn't any other customers in that area of the store I asked the sales clerk if I could compare it to my G21. She said no problem, so I cleared it and laid the two guns side by side. The .45 looks like a giant next to the little 9 mm. It will certainly be easier to hide the 19.
Goldwing


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I have often said that size wise the G19 its cousins are the perfect carry guns.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that it will be the best Christmas present I get this year!
Goldwing


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> ............. Perfect for me at least. I was killing a little time browsing at the local pawn shop today and noticed a cute little Glock in the display case. I asked to look at it and the nice lady at the counter handed it over the counter to me. It was a model 19 and looked to have never been shot. I asked if there were any extra magazines that came with it. She stepped away for a moment and returned with the original plastic box with the manual and even a spent shell from the factory. The price tag said $429.00 and I was ready to buy at that price when the lady smiled and pointed to a sign on the wall that said one day sale, firearms 10% off. $386.10 +tax. I'll pick it up Monday.
> Goldwing


Nice buy! What generation is it? You will love that gun.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a gen 3


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The biggest problem with Glocks is that they work! I carry a G26 and a G30. Never had any issues with either one.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

A G19 or G23 is on my list, but I have at least one more Walther and maybe a CZ ahead of it. They're just too smooth.


----------



## Billy113 (Apr 1, 2014)

you will love it. I have a gen 2,and I've put at least 3000 rounds thru it without a problem,even when the gun was intentionally filthy.congrats and have fun


----------



## 45BBH (Jun 12, 2013)

The 19/23 size is my all time favorite!


----------

